# EZ Mount Plus for Jeep Wrangler



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Meyer STL plow that I want to put on my 1994 Jeep Wrangler. Has anyone every seen a custom fabricated mount to attach a Meyer EZ Mount Plus to a 1994 Jeep Wrangler. 

Please let me know/post pictures. Thanks


----------

